# Rare 1934 version of the movie "Silver Streak" on TCM Friday 1



## richm49 (Oct 9, 2014)

For all you rail fans who are also movie buffs, TCM will have a rare showing of the original movie "Silver Streak" from 1934. It has no connection at all to the more well known 1976 version with Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor. It was a B movie made with Burlington's Pioneer Zephyr posing as the "Silver Streak". The movie provides a screen credit for the actual Burlington train at the movie's end. Definitely not a classic but rail fans might want to take a look at it. The movie has an outrageous high speed run ( via sped up cinematography) from Chicago to Hoover Dam to deliver medical equipment for the heroine's bother in the film. I believe it is on at 3:30 P.M. ET. I must credit Johnw over at train orders.com for this tidbit on this film.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 9, 2014)

richm49 said:


> The movie has an outrageous high speed run ( via sped up cinematography) from Chicago to Hoover Dam to deliver medical equipment for the heroine's bother in the film. I believe it is on at 3:30 P.M. ET. I must credit Johnw over at train orders.com for this tidbit on this film.


Aloha

Might be interesting to see the route that takes it to the Dam. Back then, till around 1960 tracks actually went to the dam. Now I volunteer on the RR museum that uses the Boulder Sub, that was the end of UP track where the "6 Companies" continued to the Dam site.


----------



## richm49 (Oct 9, 2014)

GG-1 said:


> richm49 said:
> 
> 
> > The movie has an outrageous high speed run ( via sped up cinematography) from Chicago to Hoover Dam to deliver medical equipment for the heroine's bother in the film. I believe it is on at 3:30 P.M. ET. I must credit Johnw over at train orders.com for this tidbit on this film.
> ...


I have not seen this movie myself. However, as both a rail fan and move buff I will definitely either watch or DVR it just to see the route that it does take. Remember,this film is 80 years old so I have no idea what the quality of the film will be like.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dang I found it listed as 12:30PM PST here on the west coast, and I am getting some work at that time.

Aloha and Mahalo for the information.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Don't have the time, though.


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2014)

I enjoyed that film...very interesting seeing what 'state-of-the-art' engineering was in 1934....the Pioneer Zephyr and the Iron Lung...

The scene of the first trial of the Zephyr being embarressed by the steam locomotive was very funny. Then when they finally got it to run right, and the 'chanting' EMC-Winton Diesel engines hooked up as the throttle was 'notched up', the Zephyr flew by the steam engine like it was going backwards.

I highly recommend viewing (and recording) this great flick....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2014)

GG-1 said:


> Dang I found it listed as 12:30PM PST here on the west coast, and I am getting some work at that time.
> 
> Aloha and Mahalo for the information.


Has the Ocean reached Las Vegas Eric?!!

LOL


----------

